# Win98 Error Logs?



## mommie_geek (Dec 3, 2002)

Does Win98 record error logs anywhere? I am trying to find a record of system crashes, and thought a dump or error log would be helpful to look at.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

mommie_geek
Windows 98, 98SE and WinME have what is called Dr. Watson but unfortunatly does not monitor your system and record faults unless it is running in background before fault occurs. Win95 used to have a registry entry called "Fault" that would log basic information about problems when they occurred. A Faultlog.txt file entry was created every occurance. You can manually create the registry entry in Win98 if you wish and it will record problems as they occur or you can download tweakui set it up and go to the paranoia tab and have tweakui create the entry for you.
Bottom line here is if you have not setup the faultlog prior to your trouble or had Dr. Watson running you have documentation of the errors.

Faultlog.txt
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;269531

Dr Watson
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;185837

Tweakui
http://www.microsoft.com/ntworkstation/downloads/PowerToys/Networking/NTTweakUI.asp

Let us know if that answered your question.

Dave

PS: you could do a find\search for faultlog.txt to see if by chance it exists.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Just an additional note, neither Watson or the Faultlog will record "blue screen" crashes, those stop the system in its tracks and no error recording can occur. The faultlog will record "illegal operation" details and, as I recall, GPFs (General Protection Faults).


----------



## mommie_geek (Dec 3, 2002)

We fixed the troublesome computer, but I still want to see if I can find the logs somewhere. I haven't tried yet, but I will this weekend, and I'll let you know if it works for me.


----------

